# Calories in a kebab



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

What peoples guesses of how many calories in a kebab my guess would be.

small chicken shish no sauces - 600cals

large chicken shish no sauces - 800cals

small lamb doner no sauces - 800cals

large lamb doner no sauces - 1100cals

small chicken doner no sauces - 700cals

large chicken doner no sauces -900cals

Was just wondering as I'm going to the football tonight and need to get dinner out, I have around 700calories and need something quick was thinking of a small shish kebab. Was hoping there was a nandos near the ground as wouldve got a chicken butterfly and corn on the cob, but theres none near the stadium. Might be something similiar though I will see.

So whats peoples guesses.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

j0rd4n500 said:


> What peoples guesses of how many calories in a kebab my guess would be.
> 
> small chicken shish no sauces - 600cals
> 
> ...


Just eat it mate, one meal won't make you fat like one mean won't make you skinny.

Or did you mean your planning to eat your girlfriends kebab? in which case the calories depends on how much you swallow.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha, I have no issues eating it mate trust me. I was just wondering what people thought was in it to be honest. But with me if I get out of routine for example I get pizza tonight and a few cokes, tomorrow I'll be like I may aswell start next week haha. So trying to just keep it as healthy as possible so look like a large shish wrap  .


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Or did you mean your planning to eat your girlfriends kebab?


I'm guessing you would burn more calories than you ingest - unless she's one of those girls you see on the specialist tube sites.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Im sure the kebabs in takeaways where im from have 9,000 kals and we dont have lamb kebabs here we have rat kebabs


----------



## Faktalay (Mar 13, 2014)

Chicken and lamb Shish kebab are fine, however, lamb doner is full of cartilage and and animal fats and a bit of meat. So if you don't want to increase your cholesterol go for a shish kebab


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Haha totally off topic but this thread just reminded me of this little fat bloke at work that was on some latest fad diet where you could only eat meat, spent a month eating smelly donner kebab meat and wondered why he still never lost weight :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

2000 + id say which on top of the 14 pints makes a weekend bender and very fattening experience


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Surely the chicken kebabs cant be that bad. Chunks of chicken grilled and a wee bit chilli sauce?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Dizzeee said:


> Surely the chicken kebabs cant be that bad. Chunks of chicken grilled and a wee bit chilli sauce?


thats what i would have thought tbf, but the sauce is proper calorie rich.

God i want a kebab now


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> thats what i would have thought tbf, but the sauce is proper calorie rich.
> 
> God i want a kebab now


Even the chilli sauce? When you look at chilli sauce in the shops its usually not to bad


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Dizzeee said:


> Even the chilli sauce? When you look at chilli sauce in the shops its usually not to bad


You could say the Lamb in the shop is real, is the lamb on the rack the same?

As i said, god i want a kebab now.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> You could say the Lamb in the shop is real, is the lamb on the rack the same?
> 
> As i said, god i want a kebab now.


Suppose aye, The lamb on the rack looks vile!

I think it might be chicken kebab for dinner tonight!


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Yer I assumed the shish would be alot healthier as its really just marinated chicken on a grill. Then in a wrap or pita.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Depends how its prepared. Most kebabs are drowning in oil.


----------

